# Questions for handlers and show breeders.



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi,

I'm neither a handler or show breeder and would be a novice myself if I were to try what you're aspiring to so I hope you don't mind if I ask a question.

When you say showing do you mean conformation like most of us only see on tv, like the Westminster show, or will you be focusing on the performance side, like agility and obedience?

Whichever, or with all, I hope you find a wonderful companion to share those dreams with you.

If you haven't already seen this, it seems to be a good intro guide.









How Do I Get Started in Dog Shows?


The official term for dog shows is conformation, referring to the act of producing conformity. Conformation has long been among the most popular AKC sports.




www.akc.org





My understanding is that AKC is a very formal arena to compete in. I hear UKC is a more relaxed environment and might be more fun for some first time experiences.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

I tried the same approach went to shows, to ask questions it can be difficult as they are often prepping their dogs for the ring, I approached those sitting down waiting only. 
I asked a few people then same questions and got similar answers. How did you get into showing? The main one.
One lady told me she nagged a breeder which I did seem to like the sound of another said it will be very hard show breeders don’t sell their show prospects they keep them.

I was a bit disappointed about it but I decided to find the best possible puppy I can. I kept waiting and looking. I signed up to champdog litter waiting list, this site only advertising health tested dogs and they are often from show stock. After a YEAR I got an email, a litter popped up which ticked all my boxes. I rang up straight away. I was spoke on the phone for a long time to the breeder and went to visit, it was far but I didn’t care. 

I was also advised recently by a show judge that when getting into showing get the best you can, learn to show yourself, go to poodle shows, you may find your next show prospect later when you get to know the breeders and show your serious.

similar advice I heard from a show groomer, have a poodle you start with and learn to master your grooming on ready from your show dog.

Basically get the best dog you can, focus on the health more than the pedigree. And make a start. Perfect your grooming, if your new to grooming that could be daughting. I’m a dog groomer but not a show groomer so I’ve got things to learn myself.


----------

